# s/s Electric & s/s Magnetic



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

I am looking for information on those two steamers build in 1865 and operated by Belfast SS Co. in the Irish Sea. 
Any information on the routes they served, year of sale, etc would be most welcomed. Not to mention any photos...


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Aristo, I am sure others will have more details, the Clyde-built database is down at the moment but here is a start ...

Both built 1863, 608grt, 210.1 feet x 27.1 feet
by Tod & McGregor, Meadowside, Glasgow
Yard nos. ELECTRIC 123, MAGNETIC 124

I assume they would be on Belfast-Liverpool route.

Can pick them up next in LR1905 ....

ELECTRIC as PELOPONESSOS owned by D. P. Goudis, Piraeus and with T.3cyl engine by A. & J. Inglis, Glasgow

MAGNETIC as APHRODITE owned by McDowall & Barbour, Piraeus with a new engine T.3cyl. dated 1887 by Walker, Henderson & Co., Glasgow (assume original would have been by Inglis?)

Will revert if more found.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

More found on here, use the link to each ship..
http://www.gregormacgregor.com/Tod&Macgregor/belfast_ss.htm


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Agree with Riversea's information, but suggest that their respective steam engines were also the product of the Meadowside Yard as David Tod & John MacGregor were both acknowledged marine engineers who learned their craft under David Napier before setting out on their own manufacturing engines and boilers, then later, shipbuilding.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Could be so, Angus of Eriskay, but LR1905 gives no indication that ELECTRIC had been re-engined to the Inglis installation.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Clyde-built back on line now, looks like Angus is right re original engines ....

ELECTRIC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
built by Tod & McGregor Glasgow,
Yard No 123 
Engines by shipbuilder
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Propulsion: steam single screw| re engined 1873 V&D Coates Belfast and again 1887 A&J Inglis Glasgow T3cy 150hp
Launched: Monday, 08/12/1862
Built: 1863
Ship Type: Passenger Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 571t
Length: 210.1ft
Breadth: 27.1ft
Owner History:
Belfast Steamship Co Belfast
Status: Wrecked - 20/08/1926 Greek waters


ss MAGNETIC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
built by Tod & McGregor Glasgow,
Yard No 124 
Engines by shipbuilder
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Propulsion: single screw 150hp new engines 1873 V&D Coates Belfast and again in 1887 Walker Henderson & Co Glasgow T 3cy 120hp
Launched: Thursday, 05/03/1863
Built: 1863
Ship Type: Passenger Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 572t
Length: 210.1ft
Breadth: 27.1ft
Owner History:
Belfast Steamship Company
Status: Wrecked - 1906 in Greek waters

These details omit the later names and owners as shown in LR1905, and any others that may have occurred.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, Riversea, yet another of life's great marine mysteries laid to rest! However, unless you want his ancestor, none other than Rob Roy, to come back to haunt you, best you spell his name correctly .... MacGregor ! 

The two early sites of the Tod and MacGregor engineering enterprises, Carrick Street and Warroch Street, just off the Broomielaw, are reduced to wastelands today, no doubt awaiting the Developers moving in to build yet more fancy riverside flats. 

The Glasgow Necropolis has a fine memorial to this fine Clydeside engineer.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

... in that case Eriskean friend, you had better ask for the Clyde d/base to be corrected! Also find the man who wrote McGregor in LR 1905 (although it was MacGregor in the shipbuilder appendix)!


----------



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you all very much! Do you think that there might be any pictures of the ships in a specific website?


----------



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

I read here that both ships were sold in 1886 to James Hay & Co. Anyone knows something more on the activities of this company?


----------

